# Hello from Ubon Ratchathani,



## solon (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am an Australian expat living in Ubon Ratchathani.So I thought that I would introduce myself and follow the various threads.I would welcome the opportunity to share impressions and interests with any expat that lives in my area-or indeed Thailand as a whole.

All the best to every intrepid traveller,

Solon


----------

